# Let's beat up the golf balls again



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

We have some pretty knowledgeable people in this discussion group, so I don't mind bringing up an old topic that I can't find. Since I'm still torn on a new driver or changing the shaft to get more distance how about the type of ball used? I'm hitting on an average of 200 to 225 yards with a club speed of 90+ but not much more than that. I'm of the impression that I'm using a low compression ball which is the Wilson Titanium gold the cost is $25.00 for 15. I tried the titelist nxt and felt or saw no difference. So my question is does the brand or compression make the difference in distance. I guessing and experimenting here.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> We have some pretty knowledgeable people in this discussion group, so I don't mind bringing up an old topic that I can't find. Since I'm still torn on a new driver or changing the shaft to get more distance how about the type of ball used? I'm hitting on an average of 200 to 225 yards with a club speed of 90+ but not much more than that. I'm of the impression that I'm using a low compression ball which is the Wilson Titanium gold the cost is $25.00 for 15. I tried the titelist nxt and felt or saw no difference. So my question is does the brand or compression make the difference in distance. I guessing and experimenting here.


Try the one I'm using right now just for an experiment. Nike PD Soft. About $16 a dozen at Sports Authority. I find it to be an excellent all around ball... soft feeling, but durable and good carry with both Driver and irons. Cheap enough to be able to afford to experiment with. It spins well enough with full shots that it is quite easy to work it or to make it check on the green. Today I hit a couple of deliberate hard fades to get past some trees that somehow got between me and the hole... :dunno: once with my 5 Hybrid and once with my 4W. Both shots worked surprisingly well.

Try it and tell us what you think.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> . Today I hit a couple of deliberate hard fades to get past some trees that somehow got between me and the hole... :dunno:
> Try it and tell us what you think.


 those bully trees just think they own the course:laugh: I'll give them a try after my proceedure with the cardiologist.thanks Rick:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Over the past year, I've play primarily the Titleist NXT, but I've tried the Taylormade Red and the Bridgestone E5 and the odd ball someone gives me or I find. Some of those included the Titleist Pro V1X or the Nike balls.

Personally, I can't see or feel a difference between any of them. Conditions on the course on any given day might be just different enough to keep me from noticing a difference. My somewhat inconsistent swing certainly contributes to that too.

If I felt overly concerned about finding the best ball for me, I think a more reasonable way to figure it out might be to do it in front of a launch monitor for the sake of distance. I'm not sure what the scientific way to find the best feeling ball for short shots around the green might be, unless it's just subjective chipping to the practice green with a variety of brands.

What else can you do?

At the bottom line, I noticed a big difference in my trajectories with the Pro V1 balls. I hit the ball high already and they just ballooned. I liked how they felt, but the results were awful for me. I'm sure they are good balls, just not for me.

The Nike 1 Black was OK, but no different for the money than the Titleist NXT.

The Taylormade Red was OK, but again, no difference I could tell, thus not worth the extra expense.

The Bridgestone E5 seems to impress me for some reason, but I can't say for sure why. Without having tried literally everything on the market, it's one ball I would use if I couldn't get Titleists.

So, why do I use Titleists? I don't know... maybe because I've used them for a million years, (with no better idea back when than I do have now), good feel... consistent distance... brand loyalty based on their history...

YMMV


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

For me from the main difference I've found with the balls I've been trying lately, is between a soft ball or a distance ball any ball that seems to be marketed as distance feels a lot firmer to hit most feel to harsh for me but I havent hit a lot of distance balls with the new clubs and I dont seem to get as much spin with my wedges. Iprefer a soft ball I think i lose a little distance with them but I have great control and more playable with my wedges. I'm still playing with brands I liked the srixon soft feel, the callaway (sorry can't remember the exact name) and The soft nike wasnt to bad either I was thinking of trying the taylormade ones next.
About the only distance ball I have played and like is the Precept D feel I have used this ball for a while and have only recently been playing with soft balls but I prefer these so far.

This game has so many different things to try and get your game right.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Rick - Do you go to a softer ball when it starts to get cold? 

You know what I wish? I wish there was still an available good quality optic yellow ball. My vision isn't very good and I used to see the optic yellow ball much better in the air, much less on the ground.

I found one of the pearl finish balls the other day. What's up with that? That stupid thing is nearly invisible. If it didn't have a pink ribbon on it, I'd have made fun of it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Have you seen the ones with the metallic look? They look to me like Christmas ornaments, but a couple of guys I've talked to say they play ok, and they are nearly impossible to lose in grass. They are also cheap.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis; I found out last year playing in near freezing conditions that keeping the golf balls warm make a difference. I'd rotate a ball after a hole it was like hitting a rock. the balls that Rick mentioned are a low compression ball even they feel like rocks when you hit them in cold temps the only place I've seen them sold is Golf Galaxy in Salt Lake. I have hit them and they fly just as far as the ones I'm hitting now.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't seen any metallic finish balls. Who makes them?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I haven't seen any metallic finish balls. Who makes them?


It's the Chromax Metallic I. You can see them at Golf Balls.com, but I'm not sure why they are so expensive on that site. The Pro shop at my course keeps them on hand, and some of the leagues give one or two out in the member goody bags. They come in 4 colors, they are reputed to be a distance ball (USGA legal), and are highly visible in most any terrain.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I've seen some of those metallic balls at either Walmart or Target, forget which one but they are an assortment of colors if I remember correctly.

Over the past 3 years I've tried many balls to see if I can tell a difference. I love the Titleist Pro V's, but at $46 per dozen I only use them when playing someone I really want to beat up. Distance is very good, play around the greens is awesome and they putt beautifully. The ball I use most and prefer other than the Pro V is the TaylorMade Burner TP with LDP. Very consistant ball, good length, checks up really well, putts very nicely, and has a good balance of iron spin and not so much driver spin. 

And YES...if the ball is cold it WILL effect the performance. Living here in the north country in early spring and late fall I keep one ball in my pocket and swap out every other hole just like Broken Tee. 

As for experimenting with various balls, I would buy those "2nd chance" balls. You get different varieties in there and even though they aren't brand new you can still get an idea as to how they feel and play. Good luck, experimentation in golf is a blast.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> I would buy those "2nd chance" balls. You get different varieties in there and even though they aren't brand new you can still get an idea as to how they feel and play. Buck



Buck: if your talking about the balls called reloads. I've tried them and you just don't know how long they have been exposed to the elements. they do lose distance and feel the longer they're exposed to the weather and under water.:dunno:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck: if your talking about the balls called reloads. I've tried them and you just don't know how long they have been exposed to the elements. they do lose distance and feel the longer they're exposed to the weather and under water.:dunno:


Not the reloads, I've seen them at Walmart and they look like they've been swimming for 10yrs before being rescued. The one's I got were from a sporting goods store, in fact I think a local kid was finding them, bagging them, and selling them through the store. I'll have to check next time I go in. But yes...no doubt you are right, some of the balls in those packs feel like hitting a Nerf.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Not the reloads, I've seen them at Walmart and they look like they've been swimming for 10yrs before being rescued. The one's I got were from a sporting goods store, in fact I think a local kid was finding them, bagging them, and selling them through the store. I'll have to check next time I go in. But yes...no doubt you are right, some of the balls in those packs feel like hitting a Nerf.
> 
> Buck


:laugh: ok, but with all the recommendations on what to hit the figid white stuff hit, not bad, but enough to make outside less enjoyable.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh poor Bob have a tea spoon of cement and harden up. Do it for the insanity and love of the game.

Thats one clever kid if he is walking around finding all the lost golf balls you just hope he has some course smarts and stays out of harms way.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> oh poor Bob have a tea spoon of cement and harden up. Do it for the insanity and love of the game.
> 
> Thats one clever kid if he is walking around finding all the lost golf balls you just hope he has some course smarts and stays out of harms way.


I should actually just call the cops on the kid and tell them he stole my balls, I'm sure half of them are/were mine anyways.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Thats one clever kid if he is walking around finding all the lost golf balls you just hope he has some course smarts and stays out of harms way.


Maybe you should take lessons from this kid, then you won't get kicked off the course again like the incident at Queens Park can't believe they threw you in the river:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

OH BOB we said we'd never speak of that again.....


----------

